# Newlyn Fishing vessels



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Many years ago I was on a salvage tug based in Mounts bay. One particular Christmas and New Year we anchored off Newlyn and a few of us went ashore for a pint on New Years Eve. I was amazed to see all the fishing boats in the harbour adorned from stem to stern with Christmas lights, every single one of them. It was a very impressive sight indeed and obviously a lot of time and effort had gone into rigging it all up. Some years later my wife and I with some friends spent the New Year in Cornwall and paid a visit to Newlyn to see if the spectacle was repeated. Sure enough there were the fishing boats, festive lights ablaze in all their splendour. Does anyone know if this tradition is still kept alive? It certainly was (is) worth seeing.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Newlyn and Mousehole continue the tradition ... 
'It do fair do us proud, my ansom', The whole harbour area is lit up not with 'just lights' but it radiates with carols, services, smiling and happy faces.
Well worth coming here.


----------

